# Baby Pigeons on balcony. Please Help!



## gazid (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Big problems in an apartment block/block of flats in London.
Baby pigeons have been born on the balcony. They are filthy as its in central London.
It's my Mothers place and I really need to take action but what to do? The flat is on the 4th floor. 
I want to find a humain solution. Any help would be so very much appreciated!!!

Humbly, yours,

Gary


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Gary

How many days old would these babies be, approximately?

One or both parents would be feeding them and, if they are still just tiny yellow babies, staying with them. They should be ready to fly and make their own way by 35 days from hatching. In the meantime, should the mother bird lay more eggs (say, around 3 weeks time) I'd suggest they be removed soon as laid. Once these youngsters are flying, remove whatever nesting material there was.

They will pose no health hazard.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Only humane solution at this point is just let them be. In about 6 weeks they will fly away. In the mean time you can clean the balcony if it gets filthy. There is absolutely no health threat from them. 

Once they are gone remove all nesting materials and in the future keep an eye on the balcony, if they build a nest again, just remove it. They will do it once or twice but after that they will nest somewhere else.

DO NOT INVOLVE the building administrators/owners/council etc as their response to wild life is poison and killing.


----------

